# Majek Boats New Cat?



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I fished with a guide last weekend and there was talk of Majek having a new cat hull available next year. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I heard it ran too fast and shallow so they have to work on it a little bit so it doesn't seem too bad arse.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I, too, have heard about it. The guide that told me about it said it was supposed to be available around December.


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes they are, but Johnny is keeping it hush hush.....


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I spoke to Johnny and Rick Kresta about it....neither would say much, but it's supposed to run 75 w/a 250, 24ish feet, and be shallower/dryer/smoother than the others. Will resemble SCB styling and be a $60k+/- rig.

Ruck hopes to have one at the houston boat show.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

They are actually building this boat from scratch just like the illusion so I believe it is in testing until the brothers have it perfect. I am super excited about it and think it will be a game changer in the texas built cat hull market.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Looks like I will be waiting a bit longer. Thanks for the info fellas


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

I had a conversation with a guy that fishes lots of redfish tourney's out of the extreme the other day and all he said is that it's like nothing you've ever seen and that the others better step up. We'll see.

>E


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

They bought ultra cat? Sounds like Jimmy Dooms old boat. LOL


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Wonder if they will finally glass down a console??? :-|


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> They are actually building this boat from scratch just like the illusion so I believe it is in testing until the brothers have it perfect. I am super excited about it and think it will be a game changer in the texas built cat hull market.


So much for naming it the "copy cat" then, if they are building from scratch


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Reynolds4 said:


> So much for naming it the "copy cat" then, if they are building from scratch


Thats why I added that comment so I could cut the whole copy cat, splashing hull debate before it started.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> Thats why I added that comment so I could cut the whole copy cat, splashing hull debate before it started.


so all they have is a picture to go by this time?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> so all they have is a picture to go by this time?


No a paper machet model is what I heard but I may be wrong.....:slimer:


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> Thats why I added that comment so I could cut the whole copy cat, splashing hull debate before it started.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

75mph, -7, equals 68 mph. It'll run 75 light and 68 on tournament day. Bet you 15 bucks! Sounds sweet though


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Levi said:


> 75mph, -7, equals 68 mph. It'll run 75 light and 68 on tournament day. Bet you 15 bucks! Sounds sweet though


I'm seeing many a good pic of stuck boaters 3 miles from land due to the Majeks rep. Yall should thank Railbird for the forthcoming photos


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Here comes the Hurt again!!! I am starting to feel the LOVE!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Heard they were waiting on the Recon pics to become public . Trust me as someone that has seen those pics I'd say everyone is going to have some catching up to do when it come to running fast and skinny. 

Mike


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Johnny has been working on that boat for a long time. I think it's going to be a good one. 

anyone want to buy a 25' xtreme hull?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Johnny has been working on that boat for a long time. I think it's going to be a good one.
> 
> anyone want to buy a 25' xtreme hull?


I think you will see a lot of people sell their boat and get into this cat.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I like gettin in the cat. =)


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Durtjunkee said:


> I like gettin in the cat. =)


i had to throw a greenie at that


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are some teaser pics I have... To me it still looks much like the Illusion, but like others stated, there still working on it. 70-80 mph... I doubt it. I imagine more like mid to upper 60's


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like a combination of a sPort cat, an illusion, and the old 20v. Lol

Need more pics.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I wonder if it will run as skinny as this boat ?


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

The inside looks like the combination of an aluminum boat and an old ski barge.
Just kidding. I realize that is just a test interior.


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

*HA!*



Durtjunkee said:


> I like gettin in the cat. =)


Is nobody paying attention but Dixie? Now that's :biggrin:


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like the JH Performance 23 Outlaw hull.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Found a better pic! I gave been sea trial'n it for a while. Rinds great!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Its a beast, or you running a Solas prop on that skeeter?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> I wonder if it will run as skinny as this boat ?


that fish N ski might be able to run in that, but I've got $20 that says he can't get up that shallow


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

RedXCross said:


> Its a beast, or you running a Solas prop on that skeeter?


Ot4 turbo 26"


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I was just kidding. Can you seriously spin that prop to 6 grand on your boat??That prop is a beast.I know very few who can on there boat!



yellowskeeter said:


> Ot4 turbo 26"


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I hope this boat exceeds the performance of the 23' shoal water cat. I am getting old enough to be looking at a smoother ride. I will defiantly take a demo ride on this buggy.


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Kind of looks like the bottom of the JH outlaw.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Has anyone heard any more on the possible Majek Cat? Everyone was hoping to see one at the 2013 boat show but I have not heard much more about it.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Actually saw this boat in the water a while back, I was in my 22' Extreme w/225 Yamaha and they blew by me. I believe it'll do 70+ easy


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Would like to see more info on this boat. Somebodies gota know something...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The new cat will not make this years show. They are hoping to be ready for next years show. It's my understanding they are shooting for 70+ with a 250hp, should be easy considering the boat was 80+ the first time they ran it. Johnny will not rush it. His goal is a safe high performance hull. I've seen it and it is unique to say the least. This hull could be a game changer.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Chuck, is it going to be easy on the ole back?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, I think It is. It will also be nearly 25' long. It will no doubt be easier on the back, than the rfl line. If it runs as shallow as the illusion and is as efficient as it appears, it will be my next rig.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Yep, I had the Illusion and loved everything about the boat. Just wasn't easy on the back.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Any news on the new "cat"???


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

I heard it wasn't going to happen after all?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

On the back burner... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

That be the word I am getting.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

What is this?

http://www.southpadreboatsales.com/boat-detail.php?boat_id=131

Others: http://www.southpadreboatsales.com/new-boats.php


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

that is the old ultra cat mold. Not the Majek cat that Johnny is designing from the ground up. Majek does not get into a rush when designing boats and will only release a hull that they feel is perfect.


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

I talked to a few guys at the Houston boat show about it... All they said was that's it's not out yet but is supposed to be pretty awesome! None of them had seen it yet though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just heard some crazy rumors yesterday about this new cat. No such thing till about a month ago. Some guy is having a complete custom cat built and Majek is copying it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Blackhawk78418 said:


> Just heard some crazy rumors yesterday about this new cat. No such thing till about a month ago. Some guy is having a complete custom cat built and Majek is copying it.


so the cat hull that Johnny Majek has been working on for a couple years didn't exist until a month ago?


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

I was told to "expect something new and exciting coming by the end of this year"


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

Idk ..have you seen it? The story I heard was a guy came up with design for a boat he wanted, took it to a custom builder and is having it built. It's almost done now. For some reason the guys from Majek are showing a lot of interest in the progress of the boat. Visiting the shop couple times a week and spending a lot of time looking at this cat design. A friend of majek shows me a pic " looks like nothing Majek has" and says that's the new majek cat. I've heard the old story's of the " new cat " but no one gas seen it. this story is from the friend of Majek.


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok update.. The cat Johnny has been working on for the last couple years isn't what they thought it would be, that's why it's taken so long. But now they found this original cat design being built they want to see how it performs and if they like it then it's the new Majek cat.. Hope the guy gets something from Majek


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Blackhawk78418 said:


> Idk ..have you seen it? The story I heard was a guy came up with design for a boat he wanted, took it to a custom builder and is having it built. It's almost done now. For some reason the guys from Majek are showing a lot of interest in the progress of the boat. Visiting the shop couple times a week and spending a lot of time looking at this cat design. A friend of majek shows me a pic " looks like nothing Majek has" and says that's the new majek cat. I've heard the old story's of the " new cat " but no one gas seen it. this story is from the friend of Majek.


I've seen it.... several people on this forum have seen it as well.

they might be buying a mold from someone though... that's what they did with that explorer/texas slam boat.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

They used one of our motors to test the prototype so I am going out on a limb and saying that they have been working on this boat for a while. I have also seen the prototype so I know it exist. As a Majek dealer I can also say that Johnny does not rush any hull design until he finds it to be perfect. Johnny takes pride in originality and not splashing another hull. I love internet rumors.....


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> Johnny takes pride in originality and not splashing another hull. I love internet rumors.....


Wellll except for that whole Extreme thing, but other than that...... LOL


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bottom Finder said:


> Wellll except for that whole Extreme thing, but other than that...... LOL


And the old flat bottom boats from the 90's.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Bottom Finder said:


> Wellll except for that whole Extreme thing, but other than that...... LOL


 what hull did they splash for the extreme? I am curious? I know everyone says they splashed a hull but I have yet to get a consistent answer from anyone on what exact hull.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

whistlingdixie said:


> what hull did they splash for the extreme? I am curious? I know everyone says they splashed a hull but I have yet to get a consistent answer from anyone on what exact hull.


I know a guy who sold Johnny a javalin bass boat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMC (Feb 11, 2008)

Glastron Carlson CVX23 hull was used for the original Extreme...


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

This is about to get good. I need some popcorn. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

I like Majek boats and thing they have been great to coastal fisherman in Texas. The Extreme is a unique boat, it is not a copy of anything.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I thought the rumor was just the pad/stern of the boat was borrowed. 

Who knows, who cares?


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> what hull did they splash for the extreme? I am curious? I know everyone says they splashed a hull but I have yet to get a consistent answer from anyone on what exact hull.


When I was selling Majeks, Extremes hadn't been around long I was told it was a Stratos Bass Boat hull. Not knocking it, good boat but to say they never splashed a boat is a little strong.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I thought it was a splash off of the old alumaweld hull. I guess I was wrong.....


----------



## Kvm (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow the glastron screams extreme even has same bodyline just a different cap. So definately not an alumaweld lol


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Either way, send it to me and I will pimp it out! Ha!


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Any of you guys work for the Malaysian Government?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Bayliner splash FOR SURE!


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jus found out the new Majek Cat will be out at the end of the year. And it is going to be copied from that guys boat. Apparently Majek and the boat builder worked out a deal and they cut out the guy who had the idea and design for the boat, he's even working on the boat himself to cut cost. I've seen pics from start to now. Nice looking design. All composite. It's getting the hull gel coated this week. Well it us what it is. Someone puts in all the work and someone else gets all the credit and the money..


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

So where are the pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

I was just on majeks website and came across this thought I would bring this thread back to life for all us majek fans :biggrin:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

That hull has been out for about 2 years. Not the same cat but good job at bring an old thread back up


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

fishin shallow said:


> That hull has been out for about 2 years. Not the same cat but good job at bring an old thread back up


Oooooo welll i tried lol.I never have seen this boat must not be to many out there i also figured since it said coming soon its not available. Soo if this boat is already out i wonder what they got up there sleeve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Majek was making the old Ultra Cats after Ultra Cat went under?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

shallowgal said:


> Majek was making the old Ultra Cats after Ultra Cat went under?


 almost two years now. It is labeled "Ultra Cat by Majek" just like the texas slam hulls. I don't think Jimmy/Johnny will put call it a Majek unless they do the tooling for the boat.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Well? What happen to this so called "NEW" cat? Any updates?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Im in for it as well. im looking at new boats and waiting....


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

patwilson said:


> Well? What happen to this so called "NEW" cat? Any updates?


It was too fast and you missed it!! :rotfl:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

When business is through the front door, why ask for more? I am only assuming, but I know their boat sales have been CRAZY as Bat [email protected]!


----------

